# Problem beim emergen von beryl

## Martux

Hallo Leute, ich möchte mir gerade dieses wunderbare eyecandy installieren, bekomme aber eine "circular dependancy". Was kann ich da denn machen?

```

emerge beryl -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/beryl-wrapper-1.5', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/beryl-wrapper-1.5', 'merge') (medium)

```

----------

## bladus

Hallo!

Woher hast du denn x11-misc/beryl-wrapper? Ich habe auch Beryl 0.1.4 aus Portage installiert und kann kein solches Ebuild finden.

Möglich das du noch ein anderes overlay mit Beryl benutzt und es Probleme mit den Ebuilds aus Portage gibt?

Frohes Neues weiterhin!

----------

## blice

Sowas sollte eigentlich ja nicht passieren, ist wohl ein Fehler in Portage.

Versuch doch mal eines davon mit "--nodeps" zu kompilieren .

----------

## py-ro

Synce mla dein Portage UND deine Overlays neu.

mfg

Py

----------

## Martux

Hallo Leute! Euch auch ein frohes Neues  :Wink: 

Also, ich habe tatsächlich 2 overlays installiert, xeffects und sabayon, allerdings eigentlich nur wg. dem gepatchtem qt.

Allerdings habe ich irgendwo in diesem Forum gelesen, das die overlay-Versionen besser weil wesentlich aktueller als die Portage-Versionen seien. Stimmt das? Wie läuft es mit der Portage-Version?

Emerge --sync und layman --sync=ALL sind gemacht, keine Besserung.

Mit --nodeps werde ich es jetzt versuchen.

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## Finswimmer

Nimm nicht den beryl-wrapper. Maskier den irgendwie und es sollte gehen.

Ansonsten: gentoo-xeffects.org, da dann unter Wiki gibt es eine ausführliche Info wie man Beryl richtig einrichtet.

Tobi

----------

## Martux

Habe den beryl-wrapper maskiert. Allerdings will der bei einem emerge --uD world unbedingt wieder mitinstalliert werden. Wieso sollte ich den nicht benutzen? 

Mit --nodeps hat die Installation geklappt, allerdings schmieren xorg/kde ab sobald ich beryl auf der Konsole starte.

Habe die für meine nvidia-Karte entsprechenden Einträge in der xorg.conf gemacht:

```

 Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

```

Habe ich was vergessen?

----------

## firefly

der beryl-wrapper ist eine abhängigkeit des beryl-ebuilds aus dem sabayon overlays.

----------

## Finswimmer

Den aber keiner braucht.

Wenn man als KDE User in die env.d beryl-manager einträgt, wie es im Wiki steht, geht es ohne Probleme.

Ich würde sowieso nur die ebuilds von xeffects nutzen, das sind die aktuellsten, denn der Maintainer arbeit aktiv am Projekt mit.

Tobi

----------

## Martux

Ok, jetzt habe ich erstmal das sabayon-overlay komlett entfernt. Fazit: kein beryl-wrapper mehr  :Smile: 

Gehen tut es aber immer noch nicht, ich kann den beryl-manager aus KDE heraus laden, meine Einstellungen vornehmen usw.

Starte ich allerdings beryl selbst, schmiert wie oben gennant der X-Server mit KDE komplett ab, oder KDE startet gar nicht erst... (Kein screen gefunden DISPLAY=:0)

gentoo-xeffects.org macht mich ehrlich gesagt noch konfuser... Die Pfadangaben in die man da was eintragen soll gibt's nicht usw.

Gibt es kein verläßliches howto für KDE+Beryl?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Was nutzt du denn XGL AIGLX Nvidia?

Tobi

----------

## Martux

NVIDIA (6600gt)

----------

## Finswimmer

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/NVidia

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Beryl

Befolge die beiden, ich finde die sehr gut.

Wenn du Probleme hast, dann meld dich hier.

Habe eben nochmal geschaut, es sollten alle Pfade stimmen.

Tobi

----------

## Martux

He, danke. Befolge gerade 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

und habe jetzt überall die 9999-Versionsnummern hintendran. Kompiliert gerade, wenn's das nicht bringt nehme ich die beiden anderen links und melde mich.

Schönen 1.1 noch , Marcus

----------

## Martux

Das ging schneller als erwartet...

Wenn ich jetzt mit der Overlay-Version beryl einhacke kommt:

```

beryl

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

marc@amarok ~ $ beryl: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, falling back on visinfo.

*** glibc detected *** beryl: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0808fa98 ***

Abgebrochen

```

Das ist, wie ich meine, schon mal 1 Schritt weiter als vorher, wo dann gleich X gestorben ist   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

```
    Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option    "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option     "RenderAccel" "true"

```

Das in die Device Section von xorg.conf sollte helfen.

Tobi

----------

## Martux

Diese Optionen standen/stehen schon in der xorg.conf drin...

Ich komme nicht weiter   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Martux

Also, ich befolge gerade die Installationsanleitung von http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org und versuche XGL zu installieren und habe einen bösen Hänger:

```

' || echo './'`fbmmx.c

mv -f .deps/fbpseudocolor.Tpo .deps/fbpseudocolor.Plo

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../hw/xfree86/os-support -I../hw/xfree86/os-support/bus -I../hw/xfree86/common -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -DUSE_MMX -mmmx -msse -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -MT libfbmmx_la-fbmmx.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libfbmmx_la-fbmmx.Tpo -c fbmmx.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libfbmmx_la-fbmmx.o

fbmmx.c: In function 'fbCompositeSrc_yv12x8888mmx':

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'

make[1]: *** [libfbmmx_la-fbmmx.lo] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061108/work/xgl/fb'

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061108 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1593:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 951:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1282:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 333:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 328:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'

```

Meine CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS sehen folgendermaßen aus (-maccumulate-outgoing-args habe ich schon testweise rausgenommen):

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4"

```

Über die Forensuche bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich weitermachen oder wo ich suchen könnte?

----------

## nikaya

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Main_Page#nVidia

Nvidia braucht kein XGL oder AIGLX:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  nVidia 
> 
> nVidia implements (in)direct rendering itself without using the opengl layer provided by Xgl or AiGLX.

 

Für Nvidia braucht man eigentlich nicht viel,da dort alle Funktionen implementiert wurden:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects#Configuring_nVidia-drivers_and_X

----------

## Martux

Ok, also ich habe mich genau an http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Beryl gehalten, allerdings nur bis zum "emerge beryl".

Danach sollte es in KDE doch möglich sein über eine Konsole Beryl aufzurufen? Den beryl-manager kann ich jedenfalls ohne Probleme starten, bei beryl selbst bekomme ich aber nach wie vor die glibc-Fehlermeldung?!

Kann das evtl. daran liegen, dass sich kdelibs aus dem xeffects-overlay weigeert zu kompilieren? Es beschwert sich über den kdelibs-3.5.5-rubberband.patch...

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm also ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, weshalb du mit diversen Overlays rumexperimentierst. Anscheinend macht das bei dir ja nur Probleme.

Ich habe einfach die neueste Release-Version aus dem offiziellen Portage-Tree installiert (momentan ist das x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4). Installiert, gestartet -> lief direkt auf Anhieb ohne irgendwelche Macken. Und zwar lässt es sich sowohl an der Kommandozeile als auch über beryl-manager problemlos starten.

Overlays habe ich derzeit keine Installiert und auch nicht irgendwelche gepatchten kdelibs oder so.

----------

